
Surviving Medical Errors and Seeking the Truth - euroclydon
https://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2017/03/30/show-1074-surviving-medical-errors-and-seeking-the-truth/
======
euroclydon
Just listened to this on NPR. The author went in for a routine laparoscopic
surgery, and through a series or errors, ended up in a coma for a month. The
hospital never told her about the errors committed by the doctors. She had to
figure it out for her self.

Medical errors are the third leading cause of death in the US. Most surgical
consent forms provide no obligation on the doctors to inform the patient of
errors that happen.

